# any idea of bloodline type?help



## kingsik (Apr 30, 2007)

i bought king when we was 8 weeks old now he is,1 yr and 4 months,i would just like to know if any one would know what bloodline he is,i know both of his
parents are red nose.i know is hard to tell from the pictures.i hope i don't get the speech about .Thats why you should buy a dog with papers,but look at his puppy pic,hard to pass him up.lol

 recent



 puppy


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I guess there's no way to tell without papers, don't feel bad I don't know what my dog is either :hammer: 
I LOOOOOVE The puppy picture!!! Sooo cute!


----------



## kingsik (Apr 30, 2007)

*king*

thanks i was thinking that


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is so handsome now but oh that face in the puppy picture I would have taken him too!!!!! I don't know what either off my guys are but I love them anyhoo!!!!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

You know what... You have a good looking dog, I wouldnt worry about it!!!!
:cheers:


----------



## kingsik (Apr 30, 2007)

*king*

yea i just wanted to see if any one here had an idea,but thats my son it doesnt matter to me


----------

